# Carnegie Mellon Fall 2013



## Evan Liu (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cmufall2013/

Date: November 23, 2013
Location: Connan Room, University Center
Carnegie Mellon University
5032 Forbes Avenue
Pittsburgh, PA 15289

Events:
2x2 - 1 round
3x3 - 2 rounds
4x4 - 1 round
6x6 - 1 round
7x7 - 1 round
3x3 OH - 2 rounds
Megaminx - 1 round
Square-1 - 1 round
Rubik's Clock - 2 rounds 
5x5 Blindfolded - 2 attempts


----------



## uvafan (Oct 5, 2013)

Interesting events list - no 3BLD but 5BLD? Now I have to learn 5BLD.  Maybe I should start by learning 4BLD.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 5, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Interesting events list - no 3BLD but 5BLD? Now I have to learn 5BLD.  Maybe I should start by learning 4BLD.


I like to mix things up. 3x3 and Clock are the only events guaranteed to be at all of my comps. 
Most of the other events, I try to hold once a (school) year, but not necessarily every other comp, since maybe some people can make it in the fall but not the spring, or vice versa (like the TJ club!). 3BLD was held in Fall 2012 and will probably return in Spring 2014. 4BLD, 5BLD, MultiBLD, FMC, and Feet I can probably only hold one of at each comp, so this time it was 5BLD's turn. (So far, 4BLD was held in Fall 2012 and Feet was held in Spring 2013. The Spring 2012 comp doesn't really count since that was my first time organizing by myself and so I played it safe.)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 5, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> 3x3 and Clock are the only events guaranteed to be at all of my comps.



I like this thinking.

As for the comp, this might actually be a possibility for me since I'll be much closer to Pittsburgh than usual. That 2 rounds of clock is just so hard to pass up...


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ugh same day as MIT Splash, definitely can't come for Square-1...


----------



## Mikel (Oct 5, 2013)

Would anyone want to carpool? I would be coming from Iowa.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm coming home (to Pittsburgh) for Thanksgiving. If I can come home just a few days early I will be going, but that's doubtful.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 5, 2013)

there's a good chance i'll be attending this...anyone need a ride from columbus?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 7, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Would anyone want to carpool? I would be coming from Iowa.



I would be interested obviously！I will have to look farther into my schedule to see if I have any conflicts.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 7, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Would anyone want to carpool? I would be coming from Iowa.



There's a Michigan carpool in the works, but I think it's getting so large that it really wouldn't be worth it/there wouldn't be room.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks like I'll be able to make it. Two rounds of clock pls ty <3


----------



## teller (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm going!

Goal: Sub-30 OH avg5.

Also, bump.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 11, 2013)

We need to have six more people register for clock so we can have three rounds.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 21, 2013)

2 days! I'll be selling a few cubes at the competition:

Black 57mm Fangshi - Lubed, few solves done - $7
Black Shengshou Megaminx - Lubed, few solves done - $7
Black Ultimate Lubix GuHong v1 - Broken in but looks/feels completely new - $15

Let me know if you are interested in any in advance and I'll save them for you.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 21, 2013)

dude practise for sub 25


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 23, 2013)

:O 11.80 winning average. Philip missed final! (( Good job John on sub-10, though!

2nd 2x2 scramble must've been good... MUST SEEEEEE.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 24, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> 2nd 2x2 scramble must've been good... MUST SEEEEEE.



For the first group it was. Was like a 5 move layer with no AUF. I don't have the scramble though, solution was something like R U2 R U R'.

Also, thanks to Evan for organizing the competition, Jim for delegating and to everyone that volunteered for judging/etc (and to Kit for bringing the equipment).

also 2nd round of clock lol


----------



## teller (Nov 24, 2013)

teller said:


> I'm going!
> 
> Goal: Sub-30 OH avg5.


Achievement unlocked. Got a nice OH 25.xx avg and 21.xx single. 

Thanks to Evan, Jim, and Kit for a fine comp...I think the added structure to the judging worked well, it seemed to clean things up and ran more smoothly.

I like that Pittsburgh always has unusual/rare events, but I want to encourage that the core events not be neglected; having only two rounds of 3x3 just seemed wrong to me, and I wasn't the only one. I am biased because I am a purist, but I like to see 3x3, OH, and 3BLD fully represented at any comp--go nuts on the rest of it, have as much clock as you desire, but keep the core. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 24, 2013)

teller said:


> I like that Pittsburgh always has unusual/rare events, but I want to encourage that the core events not be neglected; having only two rounds of 3x3 just seemed wrong to me, and I wasn't the only one. I am biased because I am a purist, but I like to see 3x3, OH, and 3BLD fully represented at any comp--go nuts on the rest of it, have as much clock as you desire, but keep the core. Just my thoughts.



Giving all of the "core" events a necessary level of attention isn't possible if you want to have some variety. Personally, I would have loved a 3rd round of 3x3 and BLD (and a third of clock!), but nobody can be perfectly happy with every competition. But I would hardly say that running only 2 rounds of 3x3/OH and 1 round of 2x2 is neglecting them at all, it's still being run and that is totally at the organizer's discretion. Even the Lexington competition that day didn't run 3BLD, and they even had fewer events than us. Running a competition is all about a balance of what the organizer wants and what the general cubing population wants, as well as providing the opportunity for those to compete in events that aren't run so often (Mega, 5BLD, 6x6, 7x7), and I think Evan balanced all of this very well.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 24, 2013)

teller said:


> I like that Pittsburgh always has unusual/rare events, but I want to encourage that the core events not be neglected; having only two rounds of 3x3 just seemed wrong to me, and I wasn't the only one. I am biased because I am a purist, but I like to see 3x3, OH, and 3BLD fully represented at any comp--go nuts on the rest of it, have as much clock as you desire, but keep the core. Just my thoughts.



I guess I would be the opposite of a purist. An impurist? I would be fine going to a competition with zero rounds of 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, and OH. Just as long as they had some sort of big cubes blind and clock 

I thought this competition went well! It was nice seeing a mix of east coast and midwest people. Congrats to Evan for winning the main event, Rubik's Clock!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 24, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I would be fine going to a competition with zero rounds of 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, and OH.



You disgust me...


----------



## GV2 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just missed it....hoping to go to my first comp soon...


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 3, 2014)

GV2 said:


> Just missed it....hoping to go to my first comp soon...



There's one in Toledo coming up this March, which isn't too far from Pittsburgh. The organizer of all the CMU comps, Evan, is studying abroad this semester, so you're probably not going to see something in Pittsburgh for quite a while; I'd say it'll be at least a year after this one.


----------

